# Best Planer for the Money



## Nick W. (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm still new to woodworking and have been thinking about a purchasing a planer. I have never used a planer before, so I would have to learn to use it. What planer out would you recommend to purchase? I'm looking low cost, easy to operate, not big or bulky, somewhat portable (meaning I can use it on a table and then store it away after I'm done) and good performance. What should I look for or make sure one has when looking to make this purchase?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Sounds like you are looking for a lunch box planer, first stop Amazon.com and check the reviews on the different brands, that is not the definitive word on products but will give you a good idea of what is out there. Just bear in mind that most people tend complain about faults but don't always bother to give good reviews if they are happy with a product. 

I have never owned a lunch box planer, my son has several he takes to the site and they do the job, but most heavy work is done in the shop on a machine that is only portable with a fork lift.


----------



## sbrader (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't think there's a simple answer to that. I have a DeWalt DW735 and I love it. I would prefer a larger, stationary unit, but the lunchbox style is all my budget and shop space allowed. The DW735 does a very nice job, but it is really loud. Hearing protection is a must. I'm of the mindset that hearing protection is always required when running any power tool, but this planer would be a definite even if I wasn't normally wearing any.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you have a specific use for a planer? Or do you just want one?

I went 20 years without a planer and then one day in Sears they had one on special. It was too good a buy to pass up so I bought it. 

It was a year before I used it. Just needed to make a piece of wood thinner probably. I have used it in the years since and it does what I have needed. Mostly cleaning up after re-sawing or making thinner boards. Seldom buy any unfinished wood as not much even available around here.

George


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

I buy sawmill lumber once in awhile, so a planer is a must for me. I've got an older 12 inch craftsman lunch box style. It does what I need it to, but my next one will probably be a Dewalt. I do my planing outside in the back driveway. The lunch box type allow me to store it on a shelf in the basement.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah i have to agree the DeWalt 735 is the way to go, quite a machine for the money.


https://www.tylertool.com/factory-r..._3gF6k3gTS5nySBxCaZFf_PHLlMkfCecaAs0uEALw_wcB


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I bought a gently used DeWalt DW735 planer for $350 a few months ago. I love it and recommend the same. I have no experience with any other power planers for comparison.

After reading all the reviews, the DW735 was the planer I wanted. I held out until I found the right one at the right price for me.

Benchtop planers don't take up much space, but they are heavy. The DW735 weighs 90 pounds. A strong person can lift one of them, but you can also hurt your back with it if you are not careful. Mine is bolted to to the top of a rolling cart. 

DW735 blades are two sided. If one side is nicked or worn, you can flip the blades over and use the other side. If you buy a used planer, you may want to budget for a spare set of blades, because you never know if the blades in the machine have been flipped (used the alternate side already). If you buy a DW735, you may want to budget for the accessory infeed/outfeed tables, too. The previous owner of my DW735 must have had custom infeed and outfeed tables for it, but they were long lost, so I bought the accessory tables, which have proven useful to support the boards before feeding them into the planer.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I found this article helpful when I was looking. I ended up getting the dewalt 734 and have been very happy with it.

http://www.chainsawjournal.com/best-benchtop-planer/


----------



## BrandonH (Jan 11, 2018)

I've been very pleased with my Ridgid. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Another vote for the DW734. I got it new on CPO DeWalt for $339 when they offered a 20% coupon. I couldn't justify the extra $200 for the DW735. With the 735, you have to get the X package to get infeed and outfeed tables, which are included on the 734.


----------



## rinn69 (Feb 12, 2016)

I bought the DW735, a Shelix head and built my own laminate skinned in/out feed table....it's bolted to the cart which is bolted to the in/out feed table....one solid unit. Having it all as one unit is supposed to help with snipe. The chip blower is louder than the planer...


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I went with the 734 and am happy with it. The specs are very close to the 735, so I saved the money.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Best planer for the money? Stanley #7.

Just kidding, I know you are talking about electric planers.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I had a DeWalt 733 for 20 years and used the fire out of it until late last year when it gave up the ghost. So I upgraded to the DW735 with tables and extra blades. It is a better machine than the 733 in many ways but if you'll only use one once in a while then the 734 is probably what I'd recommend.

David


----------



## james121 (Feb 15, 2021)

I bought the DW735, a Shelix head, and built my own laminate skinned in/outfeed table....it's bolted to the cart which is bolted to the in/outfeed table....one solid unit. Having it all as one unit is supposed to help with snipe. The chip blower is louder than the planer. you will see a pole saw. You can also visit Best Pole Saw 2021 – Top 10 models Reviewed From An Expert!


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Nick W. said:


> I'm still new to woodworking and have been thinking about a purchasing a planer. I have never used a planer before, so I would have to learn to use it. What planer out would you recommend to purchase? I'm looking low cost, easy to operate, not big or bulky, somewhat portable (meaning I can use it on a table and then store it away after I'm done) and good performance. What should I look for or make sure one has when looking to make this purchase?


When buying a planer the first thing you have to ask yourself is exactly what will you be doing with it. You also need to know that a planer alone will not flatten a twisted or cupped board, although you can make cribs that will help you with that. A lunchbox planer will flatten a board though somewhat better than a stationary planer. Most have neoprene feed rollers that do not exert as much downward pressure as the corrugated steel rollers on stationary units. Next, planers create a crazy amount of shavings, some shed them better than others. A dust collection system is the best solution, but many due run them successfully without one. They just use a snow shovel...lol. Finally I would look at blades type. How easy are they to change and set up. How expensive are they? Usually the lunchbox planers have carbide, which last longer and can cut more materials, or high speed steel. HSS is sharper, gives a better cut, but do not last as long and can not be used on certain materials such as mdf, multiple glue lines, teak. Stationary machines utilize carbide, HSS, or helical heads with carbide inserts. Finally I would read about adjustability. Snipe is an issue with planers where the first and last 2-3" have a little deeper cut. I believe DeWalt reportedly had a system that minimized or eliminated snipe, don't know how. For most of us it is waste calculated into the project. Good luck and I hope you find what works for you.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I can also vouch for the DeWalt. I've had the 733 for perhaps 10 years and have worked it pretty hard. I still have the original blades. I just clean and hone them lightly once in a while. It has two blades rather than 3 like the 734 and 735. I don't see how 3 blades could work any better, but maybe they do. If you need to save some money, I don't think you will go wrong with the 734. The 735 has some additional bells and whistles, but at a higher price. If a lightly used 733 becomes available to you, I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Badgerstate (Jan 18, 2021)

Nick W. said:


> I'm still new to woodworking and have been thinking about a purchasing a planer. I have never used a planer before, so I would have to learn to use it. What planer out would you recommend to purchase? I'm looking low cost, easy to operate, not big or bulky, somewhat portable (meaning I can use it on a table and then store it away after I'm done) and good performance. What should I look for or make sure one has when looking to make this purchase?


Ive got a Ryobi hand planer. I like it for removing imperfections in wood and it was pretty inexpensive (about $80) and doesnt take up a ton of space in the shop.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Like David & Bill, I too had the DeWalt 733 for over 20 years and was used heavily on rough mahogany and teak.
I now have a "refurbished" DeWalt 734 that I bought online and have no issues with it. (but I don't use it much).
and when you actually use the 3 blade and compare it to a 2 blade cutter, you will see the difference.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Wife got me the DeWalt 734 for Christmas. Only used it once so far. I like it. I didn't feel like I needed a bigger one, love the thought of a big beefy spiral cutter head, but I've got to be realistic. I think the 734 will last me 20 years or so. lots better then my old Craftsman 2 blade and I've had that for past 20 years.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I have a Ridgid 4331 13” planer. I have had for 4 or 5 years and use it sparingly but it does get used. I think I’m on the third set of blades. I had it replaced free of charge by Ridgid when the machine started sounding like a coffee grinder about 6 months after purchase. Don’t know what went wrong. Took a few phone calls and several weeks but they honored their warranty. Can’t complain about anything with this planer.


----------



## Outpost22 (Nov 8, 2020)

I also have a 735X. It is fed 99% rough sawn lumber from my sawmill. I have been really happy with it going on 5 years. My shop design requires portability, thus most of my larger power tools are on rolling stands. I bought the DeWalt planer stand for it and converted the tiny (3) wheels to (4) larger locking casters by welding them to the four corners of the cart. . I also added a Wixey height gauge to the planer. It is a loud machine and you MUST have some sort of catchment system for the chips. It will literally sand blast anything in its path if you don't.


----------

